# Ugly...



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got an ugly report from Berlin. A guy got a vibee caught/stuck in his cheek and left the lake that way. My guess..he's got one on, starts reeling it in, possibly standing over the hole and it comes out of the fish right at the opening and flies up and into his cheek. OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow... I guess I am going to bring my safety goggles next time.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well i guess he would be the only one to catch something that day, i would of kept fishin, walkin around like old captin jack from wwf back in the day,would hurt tho. snake was you at berlin yesterday,i went there but didnt get nething, seen tons of bait fish tho. my vex lit up as soon as i sat down i was like yay right ontop of them. then the guy next to me was like nope them are bait fish, went from the top of the hill to rollin down and breakin my crown. lol shoot me a pm i think i lost ur # tried callin the one i got but it was disconnected.. fish master


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ouch! .......Guess you could say he never saw that one coming.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I couldn't go yesterday. Got up and house was 48 degrees, had to wait on furnace guy. I went Sunday(See Berlin Rd report a few down) If you fell down hill, I assume you were at public launch. I NEVER fish there as I do to good down by the rd bed. Probably go out tomorrow afternoon, and if not, Thurs and Fri. Will send you #.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

years ago my cousin saw a kid with a Rapala hooked to his forehead .Two of the 3 treble hooks stuck the poor kid .They were pike fishing on the Cuyahoga.Ouch !


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

A good klein sidecutter, snip the hook off and pull it through, smear some antibiotic ointment a bandage...and that'll be about,, ch ch ing $2,000 bucks thank you very much.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I carry side cutters on the boat and tackle bag. Push it thru till the barb is exposed, snip that off and it'll come right out. Pulling it out with* barb on *is quite painful, I'm sure!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought you were talking about the trash left on the ice.


----------



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

He mustve really liked the action on that Vibee that hed bite it . :B He shouldve waited just a little longer before he set the hook . Is that concidered a snag and would he have to let that fish loose ?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Astonecold1, 
Not really sure what you mean. I've lost several at the hole and when I went last Wed, lost 3 without even seeing them. Many times, 3-4 cranks and they're gone, did it get ripped out of their mouth, did they spit it, was it just not hooked very well...we'll never know! I guess I've been lucky that it never shot out the hole. (Boy, does that have a ring to it?)
I know with vibees in the fall, more than once that thing come flying at me from just a few feet under water...been lucky so far!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

snake69 said:


> Just got an ugly report from Berlin. A guy got a vibee caught/stuck in his cheek and left the lake that way. My guess..he's got one on, starts reeling it in, possibly standing over the hole and it comes out of the fish right at the opening and flies up and into his cheek. OUCH!!!!!!!!


I was thinking about that today. What if it happens to me? Or getting hooked in the eye! Guess I will have to stay alert to the amount of tension I place on the rod when I am trying to gaff that big one.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Had a big Saugeye bury every treble hook on a husky jerk in my hand a few Novembers back. They were in so deep the only way to get'em out was to just pull'em out! I grabbed a pair of hemostats clamped onto them s.o.b's and gave them a good quick tug. They came right out, the good news was my hands were so cold I didn't feel much but a little sting, but boy oh boy when I got home and my hands warmed up it hurt like hell.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

after the last time i buried a hook in my hand i filed the points off all my hook's, and haven't been hooked since. and for some reason haven't landed a fish either. win some lose some i guess,my luck better change soon or i'm gonna take up huntin', which end do i look down as i pull the trigger?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Trapper John,
That's why in Alaska,(too much catch and release for me, up there) they tell you to "pinch" the barb. The mortality rate is so much higher...supposedly. Without the barb, the hook comes out quite easily. Well, that's the *LAST THING* I want. 
Saugeye Sam,
Hey bud, when ya comin' up for that walleye trip? Been out like 4 times in the last 7 days and am doing...OK I guess. Are ya workin' this week? I'm used to my shop having shutdown this week and seem to forget others have to work. Just let me know when ya want to do it! Did ya check out the "Berlin Rd bed report"? :B Get back to me....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i sent you a i,m,get back with me will try to hooh up friday if the weather holds out and dont melt top of the ice off, and the getting hooked part been there many times,i use spider wire doubbled over tne shank of the hook after its been cut off to remove,was fishing a bass tourn,and partner set all 3 sets of mustad trippel grip hooks in my shin,let me tell ya about pain,


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't forget about ya Snake, I was out of town visiting my mom for Christmas we just got back yesterday. I'm thinking about going out Thursday I'll p.m you this afternoon. I seen that Hawg you pulled I didn't think the inland eyes got that big that thing looks like it come outta Erie its freakin fat.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably the guys biggest catch through the ice.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

To bad there's not a picture posted of this guy with his new pierceing.
Bet it was sweet.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

WalleyeGuy said:


> To bad there's not a picture posted of this guy with his new pierceing.
> Bet it was sweet.


Yea lol, probably start a new fad amoung our emo fishermen, I always thought those eye hoop piecings would be great for instinct shooting a bow an arrow lol.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

At least he caught something


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

OK......Snake hit it right on the head. Had a 14"er at the hole and pulled toward me to slide it up on the ice and WHAM. One hook could have been taken out on the ice, but the second was buried as deep as it could go. The ER debated on whether to take it out from the inside or outside. Let me say this. It bothered me more to think how easily this could have been my eye.

If any of you out on the ice see a guy with a hole in his right cheek and a pair of safety glasses on...stop by and say hi, cause it's me.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh Thats a Beauty man.
I have a friend that still bears a scar along the entire lenght of his ear from someone that casted a Rappella Floater, Rip his ear in half.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Jason,
Thanks for posting the pic, but couldn't you black out mine and your "secret color"..?  Oh....never mind, I do believe it's been discontinued!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ooouuuuuuuuccchhhhhhh


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

you know,i dont think these things come with warning lables?


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Did he get the fish?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats so classic, I can't stop laughing. I feel horrible for you but, man thats funny. My buddy did the same thing crappie fishing with a 3/8 oz jig that was caught in a brush pile. He just would'nt cut the line and it shot back 100 mph and caught in the webb of his thumb. DAY OVER. Sorry that had to happen to ya.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Doooooooood. That had to hurt.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jason,
Hey buddy, glad to see it isn't gonna have any lasting cosmetic problems. Looking at it today, as I told you, I could barely tell. Of course, that's a plus. Didn't have the best day....stayed till 5:20 or so, with only 2 keepers and a dozen throwbacks... Talk to ya soon.


----------

